# ¿Cómo desbloquear el inmo de un Mercedes clase A con Motorola HC05X32?



## elbrujo (May 21, 2010)

Alguno tiene experiencia en flashear un micro motorola HC05X32 mascara 1D69J con que hard y que soft puedo hacerlo?


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 11, 2010)

Hola el brujo,detallame de que vehiculo es el imnovilizador del que estas hablando. A ver en que te puedo ayudar. saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola Sergio, es un clase A (mercedes) despues de desconectar la bateria dio start error y no se pudo sacar de eso. Se llevo el inmo a "uno que sabe" primero dijo que andaba en otro auto y despues dijo que se bloqueo. Se compro en la Mercedes un codigo para colocarle a un taller que asisto en Rosario y no funciono.. al final me puse a investigar como es el tema, si se puede flashear, que se necesita y aca ando pidiendo ayuda.


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

que pretendes hacer? reprogramar, virginizar o eliminar el immo?


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 12, 2010)

En principio el cliente querria que quede andando como antes, lei sobre virginizar y sino de ultima eliminar el immo


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

para reprogramarlo o dejarlo igual que antes se hace mediante herramienta de diagostico como el c3 start o el htt, como ese tipo de artilugios no esta al alcance del comun de los mortales los quedan las otras 2 alternativas.
para virginizar te recomiendo el immo cleaner2, programa que contiene archivos para virginizar este modelo.
No se si sera correcto que suba el programa aqui.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 12, 2010)

Que hardware necesitas ademas de ese programa que recomendas? Sabes si alguno  hizo con exito la virginizacion? Por virginizar no atenta contra ningun copyright, por lo que tengo entendido es flashear o recargar el firmware con un .bin virgen.


----------



## maligno (Jul 12, 2010)

nunca me ha tocado uno de esos y cualquier lector-programador te sirve, yo uso el ponyprog y el willen.
Y no es el procedimiento, es el soft por pago, por eso las dudas si es permitido subirlo.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 13, 2010)

Esos lectores como los conectas? van por el puerto can?, desde el OBDII? o hay que sacar el chip?


----------



## maligno (Jul 13, 2010)

tienes que pinzar el chip o retirar para leerlo, despues de ello guardas una copia original del bin. abres el bin el el soft y le das click, ya tienes el archivo corregido el que tienes que grabar en el chip


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 13, 2010)

Sabes si le hace un parche o se reemplaza?


----------



## maligno (Jul 13, 2010)

parcha el bin, pero es importante guardar un ori. del que tenia.

http://depositfiles.com/files/xt53olo10


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 14, 2010)

Gracias por el link, voy a investigar el tema. El parche en el .bin le pone 0F algo asi? y guardar el original supongo que es por si no anda, dar el paso atras..


----------



## maligno (Jul 14, 2010)

no se bien cual es la correccion, aunque no creo que sea tan sencillo y ademas en ese bin estan las llaves autorizadas, he estado investigando del tema pero nunca me ha tocado ver un mercedes y lo de guardar es para volver atras si se da el caso que no funcione


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 15, 2010)

De que parte de Chile sos? Lei en otro foro que en una parte del archivo se escriben unos caracteres en hexadecimal a modo de password. Supongo que estamos hablando de lo mismo. De los dos hardware que nombras, cual te parece mejor para empezar?


----------



## maligno (Jul 15, 2010)

Soy de Chiguayante, de la provincia de concepcion y los pass o los pindata los puedes obtener de la lectura de la memoria, con las direcciones correctas (que para este caso las desconozco).
El echo que al virginizar no necesitas pincode, este es para autorizar el acceso a programar nuevas llaves.
y respecto al programador, me las he batido con el pony y el willem (no se si soporten el chip de tu immo)
te tengo al tanto que consegui un nuevo soft.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 16, 2010)

Estamos relativamente cerca. Estas por donde fue el terremoto por lo que veo. Quedo la escoba, dicen.. Ha dices que no estas seguro de que esos hard me sirvan? bueno tendre que encontrar alguno que lo haya usado exitosamente antes de comprarlo.. ok lo del soft quedo atento  gracias


----------



## maligno (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.lancos.com/prog.html
ahi tienes el ponyprog es gratis y esta toda la info para montarlo.
Y si el terremoto fue aqui y quedo fatalmente destruido todo( se derrumbo mi taller) pero afortunadamente nada que lamentar.
el willem, tambien lo tengo con pcb y todo te lo puedo ofrecer tambien


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 16, 2010)

Voy a investigarlo de mientras que averiguo si me sirve para este micro en particular, gracias maligno.


----------



## maligno (Jul 19, 2010)

no puedo adjuntar el soft, mb-ecu_clear


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 19, 2010)

zipealo.....................


----------



## maligno (Jul 21, 2010)

ahi esta el soft, para dar acceso hay q*UE* abrir el archivo con winhex y buscar la letra k los siguientes 6 caracteres usarlos de pass.


----------



## elbrujo (Jul 21, 2010)

Te pasaste Maligno! me queda ahora saber bien con que hard se  puede usar. Ese es solo para la ECU o ademas se puede usar en el inmo?


----------



## maligno (Jul 21, 2010)

es precisamente eso, para virginizar la ecu y necesitas un programador  como el xprog-m que es para micros motorola.


----------



## javiercj (Dic 28, 2011)

maligno dijo:


> es precisamente eso, para virginizar la ecu y necesitas un programador  como el xprog-m que es para micros motorola.



y sabes como puede resolverse el tema del error al leer o escribir un micro motorolla y muestra el mensaje de error device is silent


y esta bien hecho el pineado.


espero tu ayuda gracias

porque compre el programador upa e imposible

gracias


----------



## javiercj (Dic 29, 2011)

maligno dijo:


> Soy de Chiguayante, de la provincia de concepcion y los pass o los pindata los puedes obtener de la lectura de la memoria, con las direcciones correctas (que para este caso las desconozco).
> El echo que al virginizar no necesitas pincode, este es para autorizar el acceso a programar nuevas llaves.
> y respecto al programador, me las he batido con el pony y el willem (no se si soporten el chip de tu immo)
> te tengo al tanto que consegui un nuevo soft.



hola maligno, veo que controlas bastante de inmmo, y que has estado investigando sobre direcciones de memorias que ocupa pin-code etcc.

hola amigo gracias por queirer compartir informacion y responder.

Te cuento un poco por donde va mi pregunta:

Tengo dos coches que estoy investigando.

Y lo que quiero es virginizar la unidad, no anular el inmo.

de forma que esa unidad la meta en otro coche ( mismo marca y modelo) y codificando de nuevo la llave me permita arrancar el coche.

O sea buscar el pin-code en la ecu, y ¿decirme si estoy en error? 
Osea buscar el pin-code en el dump de la eeprom ponerlo en FF FF el codigo.

Y asi vuelvo a cargar el archivo en la eeprom. Y ya solo quedaria codificar las llaves para que el coche arranque.

son dos coches que estoy haciendo pruebas

y lo que quiero es montar una pequeña base de datos de forma que tener localizados la posicion que ocupan los pin-code y asi cuando me entre al taller algun coche  (con igual marca y modelo)

buscar la posicion que ocupa el pin-code (de la base de datos) virginizarlo y luego codificar llave y a arrancar.

Un amigo me comento que si anulas el immo con programas al final lo que ocurre es que el coche no queda bien, aunque arranque deja de funcionar el aire acondiccionado o bien no pasa de las revoluciones, etcc.

Y por eso es querer virginizarlo manualmente las unidades de motor, ya que si se hace con programas al final alguna funcionalidad del coche queda anulada.

Si consigo arrancar la base de datos y hacerlo la compartire con vosotros.

Pero para eso me teneis que ayudar, a resolver unas poquillas dudas, si podeis claro.

Por ejemplo el coche son:
-peuegeot 406 hdi 2200
tipo motor d-4hx

año 2001

centralita bosch edc15-c2 (0 281 010 877). la memoria eeprom segun listados que lleva el immo es 95p08.

como tengo ya de ante mano el pin-code.

el proceso es transformar el pin-code en hexadecimal, buscarlo en el dump leido, pero no aparece.

tambien he considerado aplicar la tabla de encriptacion que dejo un dia (un compañero del foro) y tampoco haciendo la conversion me aparece e incluso inviertiendo el codigo, por favor ayuda.

Y tambien tengo un peugeot 307 gasolina es una ecu bosch mp 7.4.5 (0 261 208 909)

Y me preguntaba sin abrir la ecu si es posible extraer por obd y tipo de interfaaz para sacar el chip de la memoria flash donde esta la cartografia y donde almacena tambien el immo, e intentare el mismo proceso, tambien se que la lleva el immo en la eeprom.

Pero para este modelo ultimo no encuentro en los unicos listados de que dispongo la memoria donde lleva el immo.

Y antes de abrir la unidad me gustaria saber si por interfaz obd-2 podria sacar la laectura de la cartografia y se saca completa, y la lectura de la eeprom, pero creo que ya me adelanto que de la eeprom no.

Otra consulta:
y tambien si fuera posible me dijerais, si existe alguna maquinita de forma que si meto la llave del coche me saque directamente el codigo del transponderdor, y asi de esa manera obtener el codigo pin.

Otra pregunta:
¿si el codigo del transponderdor es igual al pin-code del immo. QUe creo que no, pero a ver si me lo podeis confirmar.

Esto ultimo es para meterme en la codificacion de la llaves podrias orientarme por donde empezar??

Pero lo primero es lo que mas me interesa, espero vuestras ayudas muchas gracias

y gracias por compartir informacion y ayudar

ah y felices fiestas


----------

